# [solved] Dlink DWL-G650 madwifi drivers problem-- ath_pci

## alastairII

I'm running a new installation of Gentoo on a laptop with a normal, working Ethernet card and a PCMCIA 802.11a/b/g card, a Dlink DWL-G650, with an Atheros chipset. I emerged the latest (masked by ~x86) madwifi-drivers, and madwifi-tools. 

modprobe ath_hal

works fine, as does 

modprobe wlan

. The problem comes when I try to do ath_pci: 

```

elliotlap linux # modprobe ath_pci

FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/net/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

elliotlap linux # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 (root@elliotlap) (gcc version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #3 SMP Fri Apr 29 14:56:43 UTC 2005

...

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwtxpow

[many more errors of the form 'ath_pci: Unkown symbol ieee80211_ioctl*' ]

```

I compiled my kernel with Wireless LAN drivers and the cryptographic support recommended in the Madwifi FAQ. 

Any ideas?Last edited by alastairII on Wed Jun 29, 2005 9:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## robdd

Hi there - I've got a WiFi card with an Atheros chipset, and it works fine for me. I haven't even looked at the source code, but here's a listing of my modules:

root:/etc/conf.d# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ath_pci                53280  0 

ath_rate_onoe           8648  1 ath_pci

wlan                  117404  3 ath_pci,ath_rate_onoe

ath_hal               131600  2 ath_pci

floppy                 52304  0 

parport_pc             36928  0 

parport                38408  1 parport_pc

blah, blah...

I notice that ath_pci depends on ath_rate_onoe, and you haven't tried to load that (or have you ??). Now modprobe *should* take care of all the dependencies, but I think you have to manually run modules-update to set up the dependency files.

BTW, I'm running 2.6.9-gentoo-r6, and my madwifi versions are net-wireless/madwifi-tools-0.1_pre20041019 and net-wireless/madwifi-driver-0.1_pre20041019 so I don't know how relevant my comments are to your setup.

Maybe you could do a find of "*ath*" in /lib/modules and post that - at least we'd know if your version generates the ath_rate_onoe module, and you could try loading it manually ? Otherwise you may have to wait for a WiFi guru to help you out !

Good luck  :Smile: 

----------

## alastairII

Here's my lsmod:

```
elliotlap madwifi # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ath_rate_amrr           7012  -

wlan_xauth              1120  -

wlan_wep                5344  -

wlan_tkip              10368  -

wlan_ccmp               5792  -

wlan_acl                3488  -

ath_rate_onoe           6888  -

wlan                   85300  -

ath_hal               146448  -

```

I'm running the latest kernel-- 2.6.11-gentoo-r6.

Madwifi version is the only one portage seemed willing to give me-- net-wireless/madwifi-tools-0.1_pre20050420 and net-wireless/madwifi-driver-0.1_pre20050420. Portage refused to emerge madwifi-tools and -drivers unless I let it use the ~x86 keyword. 

I didn't post the output of the find because it was long and unwieldy, and it's clear from the lsmod that I already have ath_rate_onoe loaded anyway.

----------

## robdd

Well, if no WiFi guru is going to step up and suggest something here's what I think..

The "unknown symbol" errors are logged because the ath_pci module is trying to link to some routines which it can't find. I manually unzipped the madwifi driver source and searched for the missing symbol, and it's defined as an extern, which means the actual routine is not in that module. I searched in my kernel map, and it doesn't appear to be in the kernel either. So it must be in some other module - and I have no idea which one.

At this point I would be desperate, and would unmerge all the wireless packages ('emerge -C <package>') then do a 'genkernel --config' which throws up the kernel configuration menus. Have a look at the Device Drivers->Networking Support->Wireless LAN menu, and make sure the Wireless LAN drivers are selected. Since I was desperate I would also add a couple of other wireless card options to make sure it all gets compiled. On exiting the menu genkernel will recompile the kernel and all modules. Have a stiff drink and go to bed, and next morning emerge the wireless drivers back in, and try again. (Be sure to reboot into the new kernel - I wasted hours once when I added in some kernel options, but didn't reboot and couldn't understand why my tweaks didn't work - Doh!)

AFAIK packages are masked because they are not 100% stable and guaranteed to run out of the box, so it's not surprising that you're having trouble, but that doesn't make it any less frustrating.

Good luck  :Smile: 

----------

## MrUlterior

1. Rebuild madwifi from the latest source (not portage) following the instructions included with the tarball

2. Ensure your current kernel is linked to /usr/src/linux and you haven't done a "make mrproper" or anything between compiling it and installing madwifi

3. If you're still having no luck post your /proc/config.gz

----------

## alastairII

So, oddly, the next time I rebooted (which happened to be when the power plug fell out because my battery doesn't work anymore), it just loaded happily. Stochastic programming...

----------

## einstein1981

I am having a little bit of a problem with my dwl-650, can't seem to get things right, I've read almost everything I can on the forums, and nothing seems to get me through the last mile...

this is what I 'm facing

```
root@Bob linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

yenta_socket           21256  1

rsrc_nonstatic         10240  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            44064  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

ath_rate_onoe           8200  0

wlan                   86868  1 ath_rate_onoe

ath_hal               148048  0

nvidia               3466876  14

```

```
root@Bob linux # modprobe ath-pci

FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/net/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

dmesg shows this

```
ath_rate_onoe: 1.0

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwrate

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwap

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwencode

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_setmlme

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_setoptie

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwmode

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwsens

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_chanlist

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_getparam

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwrate

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwrts

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwname

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_setparam

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwpower

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwsens

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwfreq

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwfrag

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwap

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwfreq

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwpower

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwrange

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwretry

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwnickn

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwrts

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_iw_getstats

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_addmac

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwfrag

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwencode

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_iwsetup

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_delmac

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_setkey

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_iwaplist

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_delkey

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwtxpow

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwretry

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwnickn

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwscan

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwmode

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_getoptie

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwessid

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwscan

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwessid

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwtxpow

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:04.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:04.0 [1028:015f]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cf8, PCI irq 16

Socket status: 30000020

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwrate

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwap

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwencode

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_setmlme

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_setoptie

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwmode

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwsens

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_chanlist

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_getparam

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwrate

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwrts

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwname

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_setparam

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwpower

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwsens

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwfreq

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwfrag

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwap

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwfreq

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwpower

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwrange

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwretry

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwnickn

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwrts

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_iw_getstats

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_addmac

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwfrag

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwencode

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_iwsetup

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_delmac

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_setkey

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_iwaplist

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_delkey

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwtxpow

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwretry

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwnickn

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwscan

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwmode

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_getoptie

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwessid

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwscan

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwessid

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwtxpow

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwrate

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwap

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwencode

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_setmlme

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_setoptie

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwmode

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwsens

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_chanlist

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_getparam

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwrate

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwrts

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwname

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_setparam

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwpower

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwsens

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwfreq

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwfrag

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwap

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwfreq

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwpower

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwrange

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwretry

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwnickn

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwrts

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_iw_getstats

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_addmac

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwfrag

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwencode

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_iwsetup

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_delmac

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_setkey

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_iwaplist

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_delkey

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwtxpow

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwretry

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwnickn

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwscan

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwmode

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_getoptie

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwessid

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwscan

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwessid

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwtxpow

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwrate

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwap

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwencode

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_setmlme

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_setoptie

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwmode

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwsens

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_chanlist

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_getparam

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwrate

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwrts

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwname

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_setparam

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwpower

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwsens

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwfreq

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwfrag

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwap

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwfreq

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwpower

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwrange

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwretry

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwnickn

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwrts

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_iw_getstats

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_addmac

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwfrag

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwencode

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_iwsetup

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_delmac

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_setkey

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_iwaplist

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_delkey

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwtxpow

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwretry

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwnickn

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwscan

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwmode

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_getoptie

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwessid

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwscan

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwessid

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwtxpow

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwrate

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwap

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwencode

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_setmlme

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_setoptie

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwmode

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwsens

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_chanlist

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_getparam

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwrate

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwrts

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwname

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_setparam

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwpower

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwsens

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwfreq

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwfrag

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwap

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwfreq

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwpower

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwrange

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwretry

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwnickn

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwrts

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_iw_getstats

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_addmac

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwfrag

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwencode

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_iwsetup

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_delmac

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_setkey

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_iwaplist

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_delkey

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwtxpow

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwretry

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwnickn

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwscan

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwmode

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_getoptie

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwessid

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwscan

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwessid

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwtxpow

```

Do you know what I can do?

thanks

----------

## mdrtec

Also remember to bind to a ip with the

> pump -i ath0 

command......I forgot to  do that while all along my card and drivers were installed  fine..... I tried to outsmart  the problem

later 

good luck

Marc

----------

## einstein1981

forgot to mark it solved, it was a cypto library that hadn't compiled

thanks

:oops:wasn't mine to mark as solved....

----------

## alastairII

Yeah, it was mine to mark solved. I gave up on it, and then my hard drive unrelatedly failed, and it worked when I reinstalled. Go figure.

----------

## JFarmer

 *einstein1981 wrote:*   

> forgot to mark it solved, it was a cypto library that hadn't compiled
> 
> thanks
> 
> :oops:wasn't mine to mark as solved....

 

I'm gettting the same errors as you were , what crypto library where please ?

----------

